# House of the Soldier's Widow



## antonymes (May 8, 2014)

Far from any road, I could barely see this place. A chimney peeping out of the dense trees and undergrowth.
I approached with little hope of anything of significance being there. How wrong I was. Peering through a filthy window
into the semi-darkness I could just about make out some shapes. A Welsh dresser, piled high with ornaments, armchairs,
a bookcase and many, many more things. I had to see more of this place, but not alone.

Fast forward a few days and Mars lander and myself are on our way. We thought we may see something pretty good, but 
we were completely unprepared for what lay inside. A beautifully preserved time capsule. So much amazing stuff that we 
were literally shaking. I'll let the photographs tell the rest of the story.

We came, we saw, we concurred and we will return.

Welcome to
*THE HOUSE OF THE SOLDIER'S WIDOW*.























































Thanks for looking. Please don't ask me for the location. More posts soon.​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2014)

Another fantastic set of photos from what looks a real gem of a place  you and Mars have done this place proud thank you


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

STUNNING. Nice shots and nice processing GREAT find!!


----------



## Caine33 (May 8, 2014)

Beautiful find, it amazes my how these places are just left behind to rot


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2014)

Yip Hip Hoooray, as our mate Uranus would say, what a place and thanks for the invite into the unknown


----------



## billygroat (May 8, 2014)

OMG.... you must be very proud.... No wonder you were shaking!

Outstanding.

Thanks


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 8, 2014)

Well done mate on another fantastic find, amazing shots and outstanding processing of a true time capsule .


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

Great report and lovely shots there Mr!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 8, 2014)

AWWW such cute heaters! lovely place


----------



## perjury saint (May 8, 2014)

*A big fat resounding YES to this!!!! *


----------



## Cachewoo (May 8, 2014)

Fantastic. Chop dribbling stuff


----------



## mrtoby (May 9, 2014)

F*** Yes, this place is insane.


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 9, 2014)

Nice atmospheric pictures. You can really tell there's an untold story at this location.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2014)

What a cracking set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (May 10, 2014)

oops, posted twice


----------



## LittleOz (May 10, 2014)

You found something really rather special there. Seeing that stunning places like this can still be unearthed is an inspiration to all of us. Thanks for sharing.


----------

